# 3D checklist



## smithka (Feb 10, 2010)

Have been a bowhunter for 10 years, but just thinking about doing some 3D shoots this year. Trying to come up with a checklist of everything I'll need. Let me know if I need to add or subtract from this list:

Bow (w/ all accessories-sight, rest, stab)
release
arrows (6 enough?)
hip quiver
binos
pen/pencil for scorecard

anything else???

Thanks guys!


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats really about all you need. 
A few more things that might come in handy would be-

Arrow lube
Arrow puller
Allen wrenches
Spare nocks
A way to carry a drink


You might also come up with a few more ideas here-
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=639422


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

don't forget the chair for the wait between targets


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

One of lose real liteweight ponchos for the rain. And you will need it .:thumbs_up


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

What baird794 said,

Stool is a must


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

list sounds good to me


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

SUNBLOCK! and a green scratch pad to clean your arrows.


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

I usually try to take out 10 arrows with me. never know when you will have a off day and lose some, or someone hitting your arrows after you hit the 12


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Umbrella for those sunny days. You never know when you might need it to cover the glare on your pins and on the inside of your peep.:shade:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I keep a bunch of those little pre-mixed koolaid packs in my stool to add to water. They work well with the 9.6oz water bottles, just re-fill with water, add the koolaid, and away you go.


----------



## BushyTailButche (Jan 15, 2010)

*3'd*

Don't forget your OFF, or something even better if you have it. Those skeeters are pretty tuff. And anything you can find that will keep the "TICKS" off of ya, they are real bad around Southern Ohio!!!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

AlienX said:


> Umbrella for those sunny days. You never know when you might need it to cover the glare on your pins and on the inside of your peep.:shade:


will have to agree 100% dont forget the umbrella!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I keep a bunch of those little pre-mixed koolaid packs in my stool to add to water. They work well with the 9.6oz water bottles, just re-fill with water, add the koolaid, and away you go.


That's a very unsanitary place to store kool-aid packets... 


in other news, I walked through my first 3D range today and it was FUN! Don't think I would like to shoot competitively... but it was very fun.


----------



## C.T.D. (Mar 14, 2010)

BUG SPRAY!!!! hiking boots , and plenty of water or gatorade. 30 targets = approx 2hrs depending on how fast the group in front of you moves and how big your group is.


----------



## C.T.D. (Mar 14, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I keep a bunch of those little pre-mixed koolaid packs in my stool to add to water. They work well with the 9.6oz water bottles, just re-fill with water, add the koolaid, and away you go.


poopin out kool aid interesting but not appitizing.


----------



## wildcat1 (Feb 16, 2009)

don't forget the MP3 incase it is really slow and your shooting with someone who knows it all


----------

